# 3DPrintBoardPro > Free Self Promotion >  BotFeeder 3D Filament Supplier - www.botfeeder.ca

## botfeeder

BotFeeder 3D Filament is made in Taiwan with high quality & consistency.
With the success of the first round of "Try Me Program", BotFeeder is going for a second round.
*$20 Try Me at 50% Discount.* Free Shipping to U.S. & Canada

Please feel free to leave us a feedback 
http://3dprintboard.com/showthread.p...=7477#post7477

BotFeeder

----------


## botfeeder

Happy Birthday BotFeeder!
This is the best deal of the year.
Don't miss it or you have to wait another year.

Order your 3D filament now

----------


## botfeeder

We have recently printed a driver or chemist from Margo character.
Name: Kyrgstzt
Printer: BotFeeder
Resolution: 0.2mm
Printed by: BotFeeder
3D File Source: http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:527321
More Photos: https://www.botfeeder.ca/pla-print-gallery/
3D Printing - Commander General by BotFeeder 01.jpg3D Printing - Commander General by BotFeeder 02.jpg

----------


## botfeeder

BotFeeder Canada will be exhibiting at Maker Faire Ottawa on Nov 7 - 8, 2015 @ Aberdeen Pavilion, Lansdowne Park.

Come support us and your community!

----------


## botfeeder

Black Friday Deals~

Save up to 50% on BotFeeder™ 3D Printing Filaments.
Order now before it's gone!

BotFeeder USA
BotFeeder Canada

----------


## botfeeder

Christmas Promotion starts now
15% Off entire store
BotFeeder banner 13-2.jpg
BotFeeder Canada
BotFeeder USA

----------


## botfeeder

USA Store: https://botfeeder.us/collections/flash-deals
Canada Store: https://botfeeder.ca/collections/flash-deals

----------


## botfeeder

Why spend money on trying new filament?
We understand.

Thank you for the support from 3Dprintboard!
We're now offering "FREE sample + free shipping" for all members in the USA and Canada.

Filament available for sampling:  PLA 1.75mm, ABS 1.75mm/2.90mm
approx. weight of filament: 50g
Limit: 1 per member
No promo code or credit card information required.

www.botfeeder.ca/collections/sample

Please share your experience with your fellow members here

----------

